# Another 'what size' Triban 3 thread



## sepia535 (30 Sep 2012)

Probably been asked many times before but here goes......

After getting back into cycling again after a 25 year rest, im looking at getting a road bike to use along side my MTB. Now obviously I dont want to spend eleventy million pounds on the latest carbon framed racer just yet, and after reading many a review on here, I have decided on getting a Triban 3 as the best starter bike for the money.....now the thing is im not 100% on the correct frame size to go for? Im 5'9 and a half tall with an inside leg of 31.5. I have looked at some size guides and some say a 54cm frame and some say 57cm....although I have read that the Triban 3 frame is slightly smaller than others of equivalent measurements (no idea if this is the case or not?).. .so with this in mind, what do you guys think would be the best for me? TIA


----------



## defy-one (30 Sep 2012)

By the guide book, i should have bought the 57cm frame. After 2 days i felt cramped on it and went for the 60cm.
My advice would be to go to Decathlon and sit/ride around the store on both sizes and decide.
In fact anyone buying a bike should go try it before buying online etc


----------



## billymcq2 (30 Sep 2012)

I'm just over 6 foot and have a 57 cm Triban 3. I tried sitting on a 60cm but felt it a wee bit big, might be just that I'd never ridden a road bike before, but I've done over 100 miles in the past 2 weeks and tinkered a bit with the setup, even moved the saddle forward slightly.

Try and get along to a Decathlon, the guys were really helpful when I went in.


----------



## Phil_bucks (30 Sep 2012)

I think you're mad if you dont go to a store and get fitted for a bike, you might spend a few more coins, but it saves the hassle when you get it and its too big/small.


----------



## Neil1000 (30 Sep 2012)

I bought a Triban 3 57cm a couple of months ago. I am exactly the same size as you (both height and inside leg) and the bike fits me fine. It has the required clearance over the cross bar. Also I have raised the seat to give the correct 'knee angle'. I had exactly the same issue as you with regards to which size to buy. All I can say is that after 250 miles I've been very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Widge (30 Sep 2012)

I am 5'9" (just) with a 30in inside leg..........I live about as far away as you can be from a Decathlon store and after endless searching around on (mostly helpful but not always consistent) bike fit sites and discussions went for a 54" Triban.

In the event......there is enough adjustment that can be made with setback/stem length/saddle height to achieve a variety of 'fit' solutions......I 've nearly nailed it for my personal needs.........bike feels neither too cramped nor too large. BUT - I would agree that going to the shop to try is the ideal solution. I took a chance. I certainly wouldn't buy a spendy bike without riding it first, all things considered.

I bought a shorter stem and started with the saddle quite low........but this was primarily to help with the transition from a compact feeling MTB that fits me well. There is room to adapt the fit to a more 'racy' position (more tuck....higher saddle position) should I want as I become more used to the feel of a road bike. I wouldn't have wanted it 'bigger' to start with I don't think.

This is just me, you understand?

You need to pay due regard to things like knee position-arm stretch-etc in order not to cripple yourself before you start!

Everybody has different body proportions and preffered bike positions...but the 54 gave me the ball-park.

HTH

w


----------



## Alan57 (30 Sep 2012)

I am same height and inside leg as you, I had a 57 and changed it for a 54 because the 57 was too big . These basic checks on the 57 told me what I already knew , that it was too big for me, on the bike when looking at the front hub it was not obscured by the handlebars and was fully visable, when I put my elbow against the front of the seat my fingertips did not reach the handlebars or the stem, when riding my elbows were straight out with no bend. These are very basic rule of thumb guidelines but they confirmed what I knew riding the bike , it was too big. I live in the SW and there are no Decathlon stores otherwise I would have gone and tried the bike first. Riding the 57 it just didn`t feel right , the 54 is very comfortable.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (1 Oct 2012)

I have always felt cramped when riding the suggested size for my height - so tend to go one size bigger....problem is I am short in the leg but long in the body (missing link?) I am 5, 11 but only have 29" inside leg. I went for the 54 which is a good fit for me .....although I did put a riser stem on as I have dodgy shoulders.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Oct 2012)

My OH is 6 foot, with 31" inside leg. He finds he prefers the 60cm sized frame to the 57cm frame which he found cramped. personally I have to say it looked a touch big for him, but its what he prefered.


----------



## Typhon (1 Oct 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I have always felt cramped when riding the suggested size for my height - so tend to go one size bigger....problem is I am short in the leg but long in the body (missing link?) I am 5, 11 but only have 29" inside leg. I went for the 54 which is a good fit for me .....although I did put a riser stem on as I have dodgy shoulders.


 
Don't worry it's not just you - I am 6'2" with a 31" inside leg so pretty much the same proportions!

I went for the 60cm Triban 3 so 57cm sounds about right for the OP but as others have said, go in and check it out. The staff are very helpful at Decathlon.


----------



## WelshyLuke (1 Oct 2012)

Im 6ft and a half and set my triban 3 60cm up in a trainer first. I felt stretched so put a 60mm stem on and that helped and tilted the bars up a little and pushed the hoods in just a touch to fit my hands better. Have just done my first ride of 10 miles and found everything in my legs fine and no back pain at all but my hands cramp on the hoods. I've found I want to bring them back to be just on the forward curve of the bars and just onto the hoods. So I'm thinking a 57 would of been better but I'm stuck with it now as I've had it about a month. Maybe I just need to get used to being forward on my hands and even though it hurt a bit I really enjoyed it.


----------



## sepia535 (1 Oct 2012)

Cheers the replies guys. Phoned my local Decathlon store today and the guy I spoke to was very helpful. He said the 57cm would probably be the right size for my dimensions but they only have the 54cm in stock atm with no estimate of when the 57 will be available again as its a very popular bike. He said they have the triban 5 in a 57 and said I was welcome to pop in and try both out and see which one I felt most comfortable on...so im going to go up there at the weekend and see whats what.


----------



## sepia535 (3 Oct 2012)

A quick update. Went up to my local(ish) Decathlon store today to try the 54cm and the 57cm.....and after riding them both around the shop for a bit I have decided to go for the 57. It was a close call but i felt cramped on the 54 even with the seat at its highest position...the 57 was much more comfortable in comparison with the reach being the only thing that needs looking at...but a shorter stem should sort that out. So now all I have to do is wait patiently for the 57 to come back into stock *checks website again just in case* and I will be on the road! Yay!


----------



## Ozzrahog (11 Oct 2012)

mrandmrspoves said:


> I have always felt cramped when riding the suggested size for my height - so tend to go one size bigger....problem is I am short in the leg but long in the body (missing link?) I am 5, 11 but only have 29" inside leg. I went for the 54 which is a good fit for me .....although I did put a riser stem on as I have dodgy shoulders.


 
You are the same dimensions as me, so nicely answered the what size triban question for me , cheers


----------



## NickJ95GB (13 Oct 2012)

i bought one today, i am 5"10 at the moment, maybe a tad under, but am with shoes, and 17, so i may grow a bit more, so i went for the 60cm. it was fitted for me, and the bike had loads of options, including handlebar stem length and rotation. i was fitted correctly, and have long legs and long arms, and feels great on me, 57 was too short for me, i was slightly hunched, though i am finding i am supporting a lot of weight on my arms, perhaps 5-7kg each, don't quote me though, may have just been tired. staff are very helpful and will get you the right size.

edit: they measure your legs relative to the bike, you stand over the bike, not on the saddle, and move over to the handlebars, if there's an inch between you're region and the frame, it's a good fit.


----------



## NickJ95GB (13 Oct 2012)

NickJ95GB said:


> i bought one today, i am 5"10 at the moment, maybe a tad under, but am with shoes, and 17, so i may grow a bit more, so i went for the 60cm. it was fitted for me, and the bike had loads of options, including handlebar stem length and rotation. i was fitted correctly, and have long legs and long arms, and feels great on me, 57 was too short for me, i was slightly hunched, though i am finding i am supporting a lot of weight on my arms, perhaps 5-7kg each, don't quote me though, may have just been tired. staff are very helpful and will get you the right size.
> 
> edit: they measure your legs relative to the bike, you stand over the bike, not on the saddle, and move over to the handlebars, if there's an inch between your region and the frame, it's a good fit.


----------

